# CLEARLY the best video on the internet



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I bet a lot of you have seen this, but for those of you who haven't...
http://www.youtube.com/v/HK0l2tqFDvM?ve ... autoplay=1


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use to watch that video atleast once a day lol. I broke my addiction and now you might of brought it back :lol: I love the hedgie eating the carrot lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: The carrot-eating hedgie is GREAT. I also loved #4 - the one with it's itty bitty teeny tiny feet all tucked in and close together. How cute! 

It's added to my favorites... as if I don't have enough distractions on the computer!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

That video is actually what inspired my love/obsession with hedgehogs. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aaahhh!! So help me...if that song is stuck in my head!!.....

:lol: 

Love the video!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol yes i showed this to my mom and this video is why i got a hedgie!!!!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone showed me this on facebook today, and I was about to post it up on here! Looks like I'm a little late  Such a cute video!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've watched this video every single day since you posted it, DexterTheHog.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

This was one of the recommended videos when I watched Boogie Hedgehog. I can't stop cracking up. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUv37FYL ... re=related


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

WINNING!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I hadn't seen that one! Cute & funny!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> WINNING!


Haha that's exactly what I thought when I watched it. Basically, that hedgie is THE BOSS.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh man I remember that vid from forever ago! :lol: From before I knew anything about hedgies. Then when I started researching them and wanting one, I watched that all the time hahaha, it was like the theme song of all the reading and researching I did

**Also, if you watch "Fuzzy Fuzzy Cute Cute" there's one part that says "Hegdehog's got a new flatscreen!" and it shows a long-eared hedgehog in a little chair with some smartphone that looks like a tv :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> I also loved #4 - the one with it's itty bitty teeny tiny feet all tucked in and close together. How cute!


I am not sure if you know this already, but in case you don't (and for others who might not), that hedgie with the tiny tucked feet is Uni, from the video "Uni the hedgehog"  Another one of my old favorites from before I had my own lil' fella to oogle 

Here!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I also loved #4 - the one with it's itty bitty teeny tiny feet all tucked in and close together. How cute!
> ...


Hahahaaa, thank you SO much for that link! I loved the part where Uni was practically screaming "Let me dowwwwwwwwwwwwnn!!!" :lol: Bookmarked!


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I researched and bought a hedgehog because of this video!!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

PrincessZebra said:


> I researched and bought a hedgehog because of this video!!


Me Tooooo!!!! :lol:


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I also love 




Hedgehog's got a new FLAT SCREEN! Hilarious!! :lol:


----------

